# Can they eat a chia plant off of a chia pet?



## Jen8122 (Aug 2, 2021)

My grand daughter is growing a chia pet can they nibble on it?


----------



## Camalita (Jul 25, 2021)

I'm not one of the experts here, but chia plant and seed are edible. As long as she doesn't mix plant food into the water, I don't see why not. I was getting ready to do the same with my kids, then add to the bird playground once our chia troll gets going good. 

They've eaten all the wheat grass i grew for them and I have bulk chia seeds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Safe Foods for Budgies

*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!!

You’ve come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best budgie care practices!

FaeryBee has given you great advice and resources and I agree with her completely. Please be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you’re up to date on everything!

Best wishes 👋


----------

